# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  10فروشگاه اینترنتی برتر وردپرس در سال 1398

## sajadkabolian

*تجارت الکترونیک | پدیده قرن بیست و یک**امروزه تجارت الکترونیک(فروشگاه اینترنتی) رونق فراوانی دارد و افراد زیادی در دنیا بوده و هستند که از این حرفه،به موفقیت های زیادی دست پیدا کرده اند و امپراطوری های بزرگی ایجاد کرده اند.فروشگاه های اینترنتی بزرگی همچون amazon.com ، ebay.com ، alibaba.com و نمونه ایرانی آن یعنی digikala.com نشان داده اند که میتوان با باور های درست و همچنین برنامه ریزی و هدف گذاری به بهترین جایگاه و درآمد رسید.*





*جک ما (موسس علی بابا) در مصاحبه ای گفت:”در حال حاضر ما در نیمه عصر تجارت الکترونیک و اینترنت به سر می بریم و هنوز نیمی از آن باقی مانده و تا سال 2050 فرصت رشد و ایجاد ایده های جدید وجود دارد“*







*طراحی سایت حرفه ای با وردپرس*



*وردپرس و نقش آن در تجارت الکترونیک**تا همین چند سال پیش برای ایجاد یک وبسایت لازم بود تا هزینه های سختی را متحمل شویم و از طرفی هم هر کسی دانش این کار را نداشت و فقط برنامه نویسان توانایی ایجاد یک وبسایت را داشتند.وردپرس،یک سیستم مدیریت محتواست که میتوان به کمک آن یک سایت حرفه ای طراحی کرد…وردپرس واقعا ساده است و میتوان در کمتر از چند دقیقه یک سایت طراحی کرد.**با وجود cms هایی همچون وردپرس دیگر کسی بهانه ای برای بروز کردن کسب و کار خود ندارد و هر فردی براحتی می تواند فروشگاه اینترنتی یا سایت خود را مرتبط با رشته کاری اش طراحی کند.*





*10 فروشگاه اینترنتی برتر سال 98**ما در این مقاله قصد معرفی ده فروشگاه آنلاین برتر فروش محصولات دانلودی کشور را داریم و نکته جالب اینجاست که همه این سایت ها با وردپرس ساخته شده اند و هم اکنون جزو پردرآمد ترین سایت های کشور به حساب می آیند.**این ده سایت به ترتیب تعداد فروش و رتبه الکسا طبقه بندی شدند و همگی محصولات و خدمات وردپرسی را به فروش می رسانند.* 
*1_سایت ژاکت (رتبه الکسا 85 ایران)**ژاکت کار خود را از سال 1393 به عنوان فروشگاه آنلاین محصولات وردپرسی شروع کرد.ابتدا با نام marketwp.ir فعالیت میکرد و پس از مدتی سایت خود را به zhaket.com تغییر داد.ژاکت هم اکنون بورس انواع محصولات وردپرسی اعم از قالب وردپرس ، افزونه وردپرس ،محصولات گرافیکی و…می باشد و رتبه اولین سایت فروش فایل کشور را نصیب خود کرده است.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط ژاکت**دارای سیستم همکاری در فروش**فروش انواع قالب های وردپرسی**فروش انواع افزونه های وردپرسی**فروش انواع اسکریپت ها و ماژول ها**آموزش طراحی سایت با وردپرس**آموزش دیجیتال مارکتینگ*

*2_سایت راست چین(رتبه الکسا 99 ایران)**سایت راستچین (**rtl-theme.com)** نیز یکی دیگر از سایت های بزرگ فروش محصولات دانلودی در کشور است که با بیش از 4000 محصول اعم از قالب وردپرس،افزونه وردپرس،قالب جوملا،اسکریپت ها،ماژول و افزونه،محصولات گرافیکی و فتوشاپ و… توانسته است رتبه دوم این جدول را کسب کند.سایت راستچین اولین سایت ارائه دهنده محصولات دانلودی در کشور است و تاکنون برای چندین هزار نفر کارآفرینی کرده است.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط راست چین**دارای سیستم همکاری در فروش**فروش انواع قالب های وردپرس**فروش انواع اسکریپت ها**فروش انواع افزونه های وردپرس**فروش انواع محصولات گرافیکی**فروش انواع قالب و افزونه های جوملا**فروش انواع قالب های html**بورس انواع ماژول و افزونه ها*

*3_سایت همیار وردپرس(رتبه الکسا 248ایران)**سایت همیار وردپرس(hamyarwp.com) در واقع شعبه یک سایت ژاکت محسوب می شود و هم اکنون جزو بهترین مراجع آموزش وردپرس می باشد.هر کسی که قصد آموزش وردپرس را داشته،حتما یکبار با وارد سایت همیار وردپرس شده است.این سایت بهترین مرجع برای آموزش طراحی سایت با وردپرس و دیجیتال مارکتینگ است و مقالات و آموزش های فراوانی در این رابطه دارد.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط همیار وردپرس**آموزش طراحی سایت از صفر**آموزش کسب و کار اینترنتی**قالب های وردپرسی رایگان**مقالات وردپرس رایگان**افزونه های رایگان وردپرس**آموزش های ویدیویی رایگان**آموزش استارتاپ و گرافیک*

*4_سایت بیست اسکریپت(رتبه الکسا 249 ایران)**سایت بیست اسکریپت(20script.ir) یکی دیگر از سایت های معروف کشور است که با وردپرس ایجاد شده است.این سایت خدمات و محصولات بسیار زیادی دارد که عمده آنها رایگان هستند.سیاست این سایت بر آن بوده تا محصولات پرفروش را بصورت رایگان ارائه کند و از طریق تبلیغات به کسب درآمد بپردازد.سایت 20 اسکریپت بورس انواع محصولات وردپرسی،نرم افزار ها،محصولات گرافیکی و… می باشد.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط 20 اسکریپت**ارائه انواع قالب های وردپرسی رایگان**ارائه انواع افزونه های وردپرسی رایگان**انواع آموزش های متنی و تصویری**ارائه انواع نرم افزار های پرفروش و کاربردی**ارائه انواع محصولات گرافیکی و فتوشاپ**ارائه انواع آموزش های ویدیویی کاربردی*

*5_سایت ابزار وردپرس(رتبه الکسا 289 ایران)**سایت ابزار وردپرس(abzarwp.com) را شاید بتوان بهترین سایت آموزش وردپرس بصورت ویدیویی معرفی کرد.این سایت آموزش های زیادی برای طراحی سایت،سئو سایت،امنیت سایت و… دارد که بصورت ویدیویی تهیه شده اند و اکثر این آموزش ها بصورت رایگان ارائه شده اند.فروشگاه اینترنتی ابزار وردپرس همچنین در ارائه انواع قالب و افزونه های وردپرسی فعالیت دارد و محصولات زیادی برای ایجاد یک سایت وردپرسی دارد.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط ابزار وردپرس**فروش انواع قالب های وردپرس**فروش انواع افزونه های وردپرس**مقالات متنی و تصویری آموزش وردپرس**آموزش ویدیویی طراحی سایت(رایگان)**آموزش ویدیویی سئو و امنیت سایت(رایگان)**خدمات افزایش سرعت وبسایت**خدمات نصب و فروش ssl**آموزش جامع فتوشاپ بصورت ویدیویی**خدمات طراحی لوگو برای وبسایت*

*6_سایت میهن وردپرس(رتبه الکسا 342 ایران)**سایت میهن وردپرس(mihanwp.com) یکی دیگر از سایت های آموزش وردپرس و فروشگاه آنلاین محصولات وردپرسی است که با وردپرس طراحی و ایجاد شده است.سایت میهن وردپرس در زمینه های آموزش طراحی سایت و وردپرس،فروش قالب و افزونه های وردپرسی و… فعالیت دارد.این سایت دوره های ویدیویی فراوانی در زمینه طراحی سایت دارد و هرکس که بخواهد طراحی سایت را از صفر شروع کند،می تواند از دوره های این سایت استفاده کند.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط میهن وردپرس**آموزش طراحی سایت بصورت ویدیویی**آموزش سئو و امنیت سایت**آموزش ووکامرس و ایزی دیجیتال دانلود**آموزش دیجیتال مارکتینگ**فروش انواع قالب های وردپرسی**فروش انواع افزونه های وردپرسی*

*7_سایت دیجی وردپرس(رتبه الکسا 498 ایران)**دیجی وردپرس(digiwp.com) نیز یکی دیگر از سایت های فروشگاه اینترنتی در زمینه وردپرس است که در زمینه فروش قالب وردپرس،فروش افزونه وردپرس و خدمات وردپرس فعالیت دارد.تیم دیجی وردپرس همچنین قادر است انواع قالب و افزونه های اختصاصی را برای مشاریان خود طراحی کند و خدمات دیگری همچون سئو سایت،افزایش سرعت سایت و… را نیز ارائه می دهند.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط دیجی وردپرس**فروش انواع قالب های وردپرس**فروش انواع افزونه های وردپرس**مقالات آموزشی وردپرس**طراحی قالب و افزونه وردپرس**خدمات سئو،سرعت و امنیت سایت**خرید محصول از سایت تم فارست*

*8_سایت آپ تم(رتبه الکسا 747 ایران)**از دیگر فروشگاه اینترنتی های فعال در زمینه وردپرس می توان به سایت آپ تم(uptheme.ir) اشاره کرد.این سایت در زمینه فروش قالب های وردپرس،فروش افزونه های وردپرس و آموزش تصویری وردپرس فعالیت می کند.سایت آپ تم همچنین خدماتی مانند بهینه سازی و سئوی سایت،تبلیغات در گوگل،خرید بک لینک برای سایت و… را انجام میدهند.این سایت با وردپرس ایجاد شده است و خدماتی در همان حوزه ارائه می دهد.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط آپ تم**فروش انواع قالب های وردپرسی**فروش انواع افزونه های وردپرسی**مقالات تصویری آموزش وردپرس**مقالات تصویری آموزش ووکامرس**بهینه سازی و سئوی سایت**خرید محصول از سایت تم فارست**خدمات بک لینک و تبلیغات در گوگل*

*9_سایت وردپرس باران(رتبه الکسا 965 ایران)**سایت وردپرس باران(**wpbaran.**ir) از دیگر سایت های ایجاد شده با وردپرس است که اتفاقا در زمینه وردپرس نیز فعالیت دارد.فعالیت فروشگاه اینترنتی وردپرس باران به فروش قالب وردپرس،فروش افزونه وردپرس و آموزش تصویری وردپرس و سئو مربوط میشود.این سایت همچنین مقالان فراوان و تصویری زیادی در رابطه با آموزش وردپرس دارد که بصورت کاملا روان و رایگان در سایت وجود دارند.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط وردپرس باران**فروش انواع قالب های وردپرسی**فروش انواع افزونه های وردپرسی**آموزش وردپرس بصورت تصویری**آموزش تصویری سئوی سایت**مقالات آموزشی طراحی سایت*

*10_سایت استورینا(رتبه الکسا 1055 ایران)**سایت استورینا(storina.com) آخرین سایت این جدول است که با وردپرس ایجاد شده و در زمینه وردپرس هم فعالیت دارد.فروشگاه اینترنتی استورینا مانند سایت های ژاکت و راست چین یک مارکت وردپرس محسوب می شود و بورس انواع قالب ها و افزونه های وردپرسی می باشد.این سایت همانند سایت های ژاکت و راستچین سیستم همکاری در فروش دارد و فروشندگان از این طریق می توانند محصولات خود را در سایت بفروشند.* 
*خدمات و محصولات ارائه شده توسط استورینا**دارای سیستم همکاری در فروش**بورس انواع قالب های وردپرسی**بورس انواع افزونه های وردپرسی**مقالات فراوان آموزش وردپرس*







*نتیجه گیری:وردپرس تقریبا چند سالیست که ایجاد شده و یک سیستم مدیریت محتوای قدرتمند است.آمار نشان می دهد که از هر سه سایت ایجاد شده در جهان،یک سایت با وردپرس ایجاد میشود.پس فرصت خوبیست که زمان را غنیمت بشماریم و کسب و کار خود را آپدیت کنیم.**جالب اینجاست که طراحی سایت با وردپرس نیاز به تخصص خاصی ندارد و هرکسی می تواند در مدت کمی سایت یا فروشگاه اینترنتی خود را با وردپرس طراحی کند.سایت هایی که در این مقاله معرفی کردیم همگی سایت های معروف و معتبری بودند که با وردپرس ایجاد شده اند و خدمات و محصولات وردپرسی را نیز ارائه می دهند.**شما هم می توانید فروشگاه اینترنتی مرتبط با کسب و کار خود را داشته باشید.**منبع:اسرار وردپرس*

----------


## elnaztala

وب سایت های کاربردی و عالی هستن و یه جورایی بهترین های وب ایران هستن









راه های افزایش سابسکرایبر

----------


## نویسنده

گروه نوین پژوهان
مشاوره پایان نامه زبان و ادبیات فارسی ارشد و دکترا
 مقالات علمی _پژوهشی و isi
پروپزال
موضوع پایان نامه
تبدیل پایان نامه به کتاب
ویرایش فنی و محتوایی کتاب و مقالات
 ارتقای رزومه ی علمی
شماره تماس و واتساپ :
09919468532

----------

